# Special Offer Lindt Chocolates $7 in 12 minutes.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Special offer, I guess for Valentine's Day

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ooh, chocolates....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I assume I missed it but that's a good thing.

Bad enough I have to go to Trader Joe's to get my Vitamin C and run the gauntlet of all of their goodies..


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh I can't believe I missed this!  

*sigh* Feb. 15th it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, I saw that and went, 'meh' . . . . . . I like chocolate but, frankly, the fancy schmancy ones are not as good to me as simple ones.  I like the chocolate, not all the other junk they put in it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ditto what Ann said!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, I saw that and went, 'meh' . . . . . . I like chocolate but, frankly, the fancy schmancy ones are not as good to me as simple ones. I like the chocolate, not all the other junk they put in it.


Preach it! AMEN and AMEN!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, I saw that and went, 'meh' . . . . . . I like chocolate but, frankly, the fancy schmancy ones are not as good to me as simple ones. I like the chocolate, not all the other junk they put in it.


That's chocolate discrimination. In my house we love all chocolates equally.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> That's chocolate discrimination. In my house we love all chocolates equally.


Yep, here too! I picked it up for $7...can't go wrong for good chocolate! I figured the kids would enjoy the taste testing to find the good ones!


----------

